

Yelp iPhone V.3 Hits The AppStore - derwiki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/12/yelp-iphone-v3-hits-the-appstore-find-local-deals/

======
timcederman
Still can't get it. What's the lag time normally from an app update being
submitted/approved/reviewed by TechCrunch and actually being able to be
downloaded?

